# Monty 5 year old male cream bi colour ragdoll seeks home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Monty is seeking a very understanding new home. In the past he has had a health problem, which resulted in him regurgitating food and he required surgery. He now has special dietary needs and his food must be crushed or mashed for him, however he now healthy, copes with eating well and is a good weight. Monty has had a history of inappropriate toileting for the past few weeks, which the owner believes is stress related and is worsened by the presence of the family dog.He needs a a child free, pet free home with a family who can manage his dietary needs.For more details about Monty, please click on the links
Ragdolls Seeking New Families
Ragdolls Seeking New Families
and please fill in the on line form here if you are interested in him UKRCC Adoption Form


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still seeking home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This little man is still seeking a new forever home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

he is still looking


----------

